# tempi tecnici



## gaiaam

Ciao a tutti,
come potrei tradurre:

Stiamo solo aspettando i tempi tecnici per la costituzione della nuova società

grazie
gaia


----------



## sunshine82

gaiaam said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> come potrei tradurre:
> 
> Stiamo solo aspettando i tempi tecnici per la costituzione della nuova società
> 
> grazie
> gaia


 
Io farei così: "we are just waiting for the technical time to establish the new company".
bye bye


----------



## TrentinaNE

gaiaam, your English is certainly good enough to make a first attempt, isn't it?   

In sunshine's suggestion, I would disagree with "technical time" as an appropriate rending in AE (I don't know about BE).  What meaning is intended by "tempi tecnici"?

Elisabetta


----------



## k_georgiadis

From the tone of the sentence, it sounds as if they may be talking about the establishment of a new society, a new social order.


----------



## gaiaam

*S*ì, si tratta di una costituzione di una nuova società, e i tempi tenici sono proprio quei giorni necessari per l'evasione di tutte le pratiche amministrative*.*

*I*o avevo tradotto così:
Stiamo solo aspettando i tempi tecnici per la costituzione della nuova società
*W*e're just waiting for the technical times for the new company establishment, ma non so se esista un termine specifico...


----------



## SweetSoulSister

sunshine82 said:


> Io farei così: "we are just waiting for the time necessary to establish the new company".
> bye bye


 "Technical time" doesn't make much sense in English.


----------



## Milvia

For the establishment of the Company, we are just waiting for the technical details to be completed...

Would that be appropriate?


----------



## gaiaam

*F*orse si non so,

*C*omunque grazie!


----------



## mathiasmat

Hi,
I resume this post because I am trying to translate the same concept in English.
In Italian "tempi tecnici" stand for due time to do something, for example if you need to found a society and it is fundamental to have a certain document to do it and it takes one month to get it from a third party, one month is the "tempo tecnico" to found your society.
This sentence is very common to indicate a time you need to wait to do or finish something, and tipically this time cannot be modified by you or anybody else. I would suggest "due time" for a translation, but I am not so sure, maybe a native can help us


----------



## TrentinaNE

"Due time" isn't a recognized phrase in AE.  It seems as if you're talking about a "lead time" that arises from bureaucratic requirements, but I'm not sure there is a specific term for that in English.

Elisabetta


----------



## Dammivolume

I think you could also say red tape.  

"we're just waiting for the all the red tape to be taken care of before the company can be formed"

Red tape is a generic term here meaning all the legal and poltical steps to be taken before something is completed.

technical time, I agree it doesnt make much sense in English.


----------



## mathiasmat

Maybe I am wrong, but I think that your replies are Ok for burocrathic field or context, while tempi tecnici may be employed in italian also in other situation: for example while working, if somebody is waiting for something from you, you can say "1 hour is the TEMPO TECNICO", meaning that it is absolutely impossible that it takes less then one hour, due to external impediment or just beacause your experience suggests it.
Is there any way to convey this in English?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Sorry, mathiasmat, but I don't think there is an equivalent expression in English. One might say "the minimum required time is one hour" or "I will need a minimum of *one* hour" to do something, but the notion that this is a "technical" requirement would have to be conveyed by further description, I think.

Elisabetta


----------



## mathiasmat

It's a pity, I like this Italian sentence. However your periphrasis perfectly fit the sense of "tempo tecnico".
Thanks


----------



## UBJ43X

In view of what the Italian contributors have said, I suggest (for the singular "tempo tecnico") "necessary time", "minimum time".
The original query had "tempi tecnici" in the plural. I wonder if these "tempi" could could be read as steps or stages (in a procedure). If so, one could translate "tempi tecnici" as "necessary steps" or "necessary formalities".
I have an impression that "tempo tecnico" is also used casually in negative sentences such as "non esiste il tempo tecnico di fare ciò" meaning "there simply isn't the time to do that". Am I right, Italian speakers?


----------



## Francesco22

Ciao a tutti...
rianimo questa discussione che si addice al mio caso...
Si chiede comprensione alla clientela per una possibile scarsa velocità nel portare i piatti in tavola, vista la cucina espressa del ristorante e il locale cucina piccolo.
Dice "confidiamo  nella vostra comprensione e nell'accettare, all'occorrenza, i tempi tecnici di operatività.
Secondo voi, soprattutto nativi, può andare "We trust in your understanding as well as in your acceptance of the minimum required cooking/*processing* time" risolvendo il complicato rebus dei tempi tecnici?! E eliminando ovviamente "all'occorrenza".

Grazie


----------



## elfa

A suggestion_

[Since all our dishes are prepared individually,] if cooking time is a little longer than you are accustomed to, we hope you you will understand.
_


----------



## Francesco22

Ehi...grazie mille intanto...

La mia soluzione è sbagliata grammaticamente o concettualmente?! Certo la tua idea non fa una piega... complimenti...   ROTFLAST 
Ovviamente scherzo... 

Another question: does "made to order" means "individually"?! I mean, would English speaking persons (not obviously English people) understand?
And do you think mentioning the size of the kitchen is not important?

Thank you again...


----------



## Seainterpreter

Buongiorno,

riapro questo thread perchè non sono sicura della mia soluzione in inglese per questa frase:

L'azienda comunicherà al fornitore la presenza di prodotti difettosi nei tempi tecnici necessari.

In questo caso si può dire "within the ncessary time"? 

Grazie mille


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao S., se hai letto tutto il thread ti sarai già resa conto che il concetto di 'tempi tecnici' non esiste in inglese e, del resto, questa espressione altro non significa che tempo minimo per fare una cosa, quindi adotterei una delle soluzioni già proposte,  "necessary time", "minimum time" o "minimum required time" (nel tuo caso forse la terza opzione è la migliore).


----------



## Seainterpreter

Ciao KC,

esatto, non esiste un corrispettivo inglese e sono d'accordo con te: la terza opzione è la migliore nel mio caso.

Grazie mille e buona giornata,

Sea


----------



## UBJ43X

Per rispondere alla domande #19 di Seainterpreter, sarei tentato di tradurre la sua frase con la formula inglese comunissima "as soon as possible", così: *"The company will notify the supplier of the presence of any defective products as soon as possible."* Ciò perchè "tempi tecnici" non definisce niente di preciso, eccetto che significa il tempo necessario (necessario per far che cosa? necessario per chi? la frase non lo precisa); non hanno una traduzione letterale; "as soon as possible" significa in pratica (penso) la stessa cosa dell'italiano; e "as soon as possible" si usa molto spesso anche in documenti legali come è forse il caso qui.


----------



## elfa

UBJ43X said:


> sarei tentato di tradurre la sua frase con la formula inglese comunissima "as soon as possible", così: *"The company will notify the supplier of the presence of any defective products as soon as possible."*



Sono d'accordo con UB. Almeno che la frase non significhi "nel tempo stabilito dalla legge", adotterei la soluzione qua sopra che, come indicata da UB, si legge molto spesso nelle frasi del genere in inglese.

Per quanto riguarda il resto della frase, bisogna saperne il contesto. "presence" non suona bene secondo me, e per "defective" forse andrebbe meglio "faulty".


----------



## King Crimson

In effetti "as soon as possible" è la prima cosa che mi era venuta in mente e sono d'accordo che il senso è quello, come ho scritto, ma alla fine ho optato per le altre proposte perché conservano la traduzione di "tempo" e quindi si allontanano un po' meno dall'originale.


----------



## elfa

King Crimson said:


> In effetti "as soon as possible" è la prima cosa che mi era venuta in mente e sono d'accordo che il senso è quello, come ho scritto, ma alla fine ho optato per le altre proposte perché conservano la traduzione di "tempo" e quindi si allontanano un po' meno dall'originale.



Capito, ma usando "time" nella traduzione, bisogna chiedersi subito e spontaneamente quali sono i *limiti* di questo "time". Sono limiti stabiliti dalla legge, dalla società stessa? Se non ci sono limiti e si tratta di una frase del tipo formulaico, cioè senza alcun senso preciso, preferirei "as soon as possible" sia dal punto del senso sia dal punto di visto della lingua. Questa frase si riferisce comunque al concetto di tempo.


----------



## King Crimson

A rigore hai ragione Elfa, ma il fatto è che 'tempi tecnici' in italiano significa che ci sono 'certi' tempi (che quindi si presumono noti ma non vengono precisati, stesso significato di 'certain' in inglese), che sono appunto i tempi 'tecnici', motivo per cui utilizzerei una traduzione di questo tipo, cioé che contiene 'time'.
Mi rendo conto che è una differenza sottile ma, nel caso di Seainterpreter, chi scrive non vuole semplicemente far sapere che i pezzi saranno riparati nel minor tempo possibile (as soon as possible), ma anche che questo "tempo possibile" è quello (tecnicamente) strettamente necessario per la riparazione, non un minuto in più; è un modo di enfatizzare il concetto e, se vuoi, anche di dargli una certa formalità.
Detto questo, mi rendo conto che è uno di quei concetti che sono peculiari di una lingua e che possono essere "lost in translation".


----------



## elfa

King Crimson said:


> mi rendo conto che è uno di quei concetti che sono peculiari di una lingua e che possono essere "lost in translation".



Sul questo siamo d'accordissimo, KC


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Would "handling time" make sense in this context?


----------



## elfa

Paulfromitaly said:


> Would "handling time" make sense in this context?



It might. But I think we need to hear Seainterpreter about the exact meaning of "tempi tecnici necessari" here.


----------



## Seainterpreter

Ciao a tutti e grazie ancora per l'aiuto.

Purtroppo non ho altri dettagli sui tempi tecnici e su cosa vogliano dire nel testo; per come la interpreto io, significa il tempo minimo necessario per comunicare al fornitore che ci sono dei pezzi difettosi nel lotto appena ricevuto.

Per difettosi, avevo già optato per faulty come suggerito da elfa


----------

